

Best Places to do Business in the Wired World - nreece
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/biz2/0708/gallery.roadwarriorsspecial.biz2//index.html

======
staunch
Best Way To Get Your Company To Fly You Around The World For Vacation.

1) Become a "journalist" for Business 2.0

~~~
indie01
Actually, I doubt they'll be hiring any journalists any time soon. They're
going under:

[http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/M/MAGAZINE_CLOSURE?SIT...](http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/M/MAGAZINE_CLOSURE?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT)

Too bad, since I think they're one of the best business-tech magazines on the
market. I just barely renewed my subscription, too. Bummer.

~~~
staunch
They're going out of business because they waste their budget flying people
around the world drinking coffee, checking email, and getting haircuts.

~~~
indie01
Hey, you just can't learn some of this stuff:

"Service is always included and tipping can be taken as an insult, as if the
recipient helped with the expectation of payment." (notes from the article, on
culture in Helsinki, Finland)

without knowing of someone with or having, on your own, some real-world "in
the field" experience. Something tells me it wouldn't be the best idea to
accidentally or otherwise insult Finnish people. :)

------
mynameishere
That's hilariously off topic. "Where to get a trim?" Answer: At home, before
you go to the airport.

It does remind me that anybody who would pay over 50 dollars for a haircut
deserves a complimentary bullet put in their head to balance out their
stupidity-exceeding-intelligence problem.

